# Is this sad?



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

Lived in NZ for several years and very happy, but, although radio over here is very good in Auckland they don't have a Radio 2.

So most days listen to Ken Bruce 24 hours back on the internet. Also listen to Radio 7 comedies and drama. Hancocks half hour is still funny.

So that's my dark secret.


----------

